# 435i at the port in GA



## tdenslow (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to the community and hoping to get a quick answer. I have my 435i just about ready for me to schedule the PCD. Does anyone know if this is available on Saturdays? Also, is the factory open on Saturdays?

Thanks!


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

tdenslow said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the community and hoping to get a quick answer. I have my 435i just about ready for me to schedule the PCD. Does anyone know if this is available on Saturdays? Also, is the factory open on Saturdays?
> 
> Thanks!


Just Mon - Fri for deliveries. Assume the same for factory tour.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Surprised that they have not asked for potential dates from you already if the car is in port. We submitted three dates right after the car left Bremerhaven and you have to take delivery within 4 weeks of it's arrival at PCD. Only available Mon-Fri.

We've had our travel arrangements made for a couple of weeks and are picking up our 535 on the 26th. One thing to keep in mind is the timing of paying for the car and getting temporary tags. In Missouri, temp tags are only good for 30 days and the time starts the day you sign the loan papers or hand the dealer a check. In our case, we are doing that today so that the temp tag will be good through 7/14 which gives us time for the trip home and a week or so to get to the DMV to get permanent tags. Your dealer is supposed to have all of the signed papers to PCD at least a week before delivery. Check with your DMV to see what the rules are in your state and plan accordingly.


----------



## tdenslow (Jun 13, 2014)

SteveL1 said:


> Surprised that they have not asked for potential dates from you already if the car is in port. We submitted three dates right after the car left Bremerhaven and you have to take delivery within 4 weeks of it's arrival at PCD. Only available Mon-Fri.
> 
> We've had our travel arrangements made for a couple of weeks and are picking up our 535 on the 26th. One thing to keep in mind is the timing of paying for the car and getting temporary tags. In Missouri, temp tags are only good for 30 days and the time starts the day you sign the loan papers or hand the dealer a check. In our case, we are doing that today so that the temp tag will be good through 7/14 which gives us time for the trip home and a week or so to get to the DMV to get permanent tags. Your dealer is supposed to have all of the signed papers to PCD at least a week before delivery. Check with your DMV to see what the rules are in your state and plan accordingly.


Thanks for the detailed response. I think because I did ED the process is a little different. They don't take date requests until the car is released because of the delay risk at customs (which is higher for ED cars). So for me, the soonest they will let me schedule is the 18th (per BMWNA). I have heard it is slightly easier to schedule pickup because I will not need the 2 hour walk through of the car / features. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'll let you know Wednesday how it goes.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

tdenslow said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I think because I did ED the process is a little different.


Will they let you take your car on the track since it was "broken in"?? How was your ED? Get a chance to open it up on the Autobahn??


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

watever said:


> Will they let you take your car on the track since it was "broken in"?? How was your ED? Get a chance to open it up on the Autobahn??


Interested to hear if they will allow you to drive your own car on the track..... insurance and liability issues there. Beside, beat on their cars and use up their tires and brakes.

I just finished ED and the autobahn was fantastic. Italy had the worst roads when comapred to Germany, Austria and Switzerland.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Did PCD last Tuesday. You do not get to take your car on the track. Try to do HPDE in your own state. PDC sends you an initial letter/Email as to the earliest date you can schedule delivery. If you want another later date, you can request it. No weekends.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

F32 N55 said:


> Interested to hear if they will allow you to drive your own car on the track..... insurance and liability issues there. Beside, beat on their cars and use up their tires and brakes.


Good points.....Now that I have done it, no reason to want to be in your own car...I actually got to drive an M3 since they didn't have enough 435s available when I went....was so much fun !!



> I just finished ED and the autobahn was fantastic. Italy had the worst roads when comapred to Germany, Austria and Switzerland.


I loved driving the autobahn when I did my ED in '07....don't remember the Italian roads being that much worse, but do remember their drivers being terrible....almost got rear ended ....was happy when I reached Switzerland


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

watever said:


> Good points.....Now that I have done it, no reason to want to be in your own car...I actually got to drive an M3 since they didn't have enough 435s available when I went....was so much fun !!


How many people were there picking up 435's? I would love to drive an M3 on their track when I pick up mine.

Got to drive the 550 when we picked up our 535, and hot laps on their M5 as a passenger. :thumbup:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

SteveL1 said:


> *Surprised that they have not asked for potential dates from you already if the car is in port. We submitted three dates right after the car left Bremerhaven and you have to take delivery within 4 weeks of it's arrival at PCD*. Only available Mon-Fri.
> 
> We've had our travel arrangements made for a couple of weeks and are picking up our 535 on the 26th. One thing to keep in mind is the timing of paying for the car and getting temporary tags. In Missouri, temp tags are only good for 30 days and the time starts the day you sign the loan papers or hand the dealer a check. In our case, we are doing that today so that the temp tag will be good through 7/14 which gives us time for the trip home and a week or so to get to the DMV to get permanent tags. Your dealer is supposed to have all of the signed papers to PCD at least a week before delivery. Check with your DMV to see what the rules are in your state and plan accordingly.


Ed cars are handled differently. No date until customs is cleared. N4S


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

Wine-O said:


> How many people were there picking up 435's? I would love to drive an M3 on their track when I pick up mine.


There were two of us but only one 435 to drive....they asked if one of us would be "OK" with driving the M3 instead. The other dude jumped in right away and said he would....I said wait a minute...lets flip a coin or something.....Instructor said they happen to have two M3s...it was sweet....414HP of pure pleasure 



> Got to drive the 550 when we picked up our 535, and hot laps on their M5 as a passenger. :thumbup:


Yea, I loved riding in the M5 also....he got it up over 110 mph on the back stretch...handled the wet track quite nicely too !!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

watever said:


> There were two of us but only one 435 to drive....they asked if one of us would be "OK" with driving the M3 instead. The other dude jumped in right away and said he would....I said wait a minute...lets flip a coin or something.....Instructor said they happen to have two M3s...it was sweet....414HP of pure pleasure
> 
> Yea, I loved riding in the M5 also....he got it up over 110 mph on the back stretch...handled the wet track quite nicely too !!


Thanks. I'm hoping for an M3 experience.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

Wine-O said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping for an M3 experience.


You can always ask if it is possible....Good Luck...let me know how you make out....BTW I LOVE the 435...If you have time, check out some of the fun roads to drive down there....I did the Moonshiner 28, Tail of the Dragon, and Cherohala Skyway ...had a blast on all three.


----------

